# Stanley Odd-Jobs #1



## GoatheadFarms (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi Guys, Do any of you know about the Stanley Odd-Jobs #1? Do you use it? Here is a link to a site that has a picture of it. http://www.toolsnob.com/archives/2008/02/stanley_1_oddjob_1.php 
Interested in your feedback.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Goat,
This is the only oddjob I remember. Actually, I looked at the tool in the link you left. Seems like a very useful tool if you get yourself use to using all it's different features. Doesn't seem too terribly expensive either. Seems like I just saw that somewhere else recently, maybe one of the wood magazines.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## skymaster (Oct 30, 2006)

:}:} funny you should ask; I just bought one along with the 12" ruler just "cause" LOL havent used it much, looks neat in truth quite heavy, the 6" ruler is 1/16 too long so ya gotta remember that when u use it like a combo square. I MAY get brave enuf to take it to my edge sander and " calibrate " it. I did buy from Garret cause they were on sale last month for about half price.


----------



## GoatheadFarms (Feb 24, 2009)

Does it seem to be quality made, accurate? I will probably get one but was wonderig how useful it was.


----------



## breakfastchef (Jan 14, 2008)

Got one from G. Wade. They had me all hopped up with the versatility of this tool. I have never used it, but it is generally well made, love to hold it, but cannot figure out wat it might be useful for.


----------



## skymaster (Oct 30, 2006)

it basically, a combination square. does all the same functions plus it can do circles like a compass. that is what the chrome bar with the point it is for, also the one end of ruler with the half hole,compensates for rod dia and sets up on centerline


----------



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

HAHA sweet 007 pic...hilarious.


----------



## GoatheadFarms (Feb 24, 2009)

Saw one today at Woodcraft. Not sure if I will buy one at this time. It does look cool, but I have other measureing and marking tools that are adequate. When I get an extra 35 bucks that I cant think of something to spend it on, I will buy one.


----------



## grumpyoldwoodworker (Mar 28, 2009)

Harbor freight sell one for 12 or 14 bucks. Same as my USA one. Harry


----------

